# Weird reading PCie Slot Voltage



## Derek12 (Jan 8, 2021)

Hi, I am seeing weird readings in "PCIe Slot Voltage" in which is low (~9V) and under load it drops to ~2V. I know it's incorrect because HWiNFO reports the 12V rail as ~12.2V which makes sense.

Thank you


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 8, 2021)

I've been seeing some misreadings on cards like GeForce GTX 1050 and similar from that time.

The problem is that there isn't enough data yet to know exactly which cards have wrong readings and which are correct, otherwise I would just turn that sensor off for these cards


----------



## Brot2134 (Mar 8, 2022)

Good day, I have the exact same readings on my GTX 1050ti. Is it normal? Or have you found any solutions?


----------



## Nike_486DX (Mar 8, 2022)

definitely fake readings, with anything below 10v the card would just stop working.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 8, 2022)

Agree, very likely just a misreading by software.


----------

